# Tis the season for PECKERS & LAUGHS? A Short History of



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

here it is:
a laugh-out loud gift, and also a book to think about. (Why do many ancient cultures worship the pecker?)

A SHORT HISTORY OF PECKERS:



On KOBO (New cover--WHICH COVER DO YOU LIKE BETTER?)
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Short-History-of-Peckers/book-zPVQvZ3BrkqmC_RWuU9D2Q/page1.html?s=82vu2M-G2Uyib2cSGhzr6g&r=1

Is the First Penis of the United States bound by the Constitution? Could it demand a song titled "Hail to the Chief's Chief?"

Men are ruled by their peckers, and yet, the role of the penis in history has been greatly underrated and understudied. A President or a king may have a hundred biographies and ten million words written about his life, and nothing at all about the pecker that ruled him.

By the author of the weightier (paperback) "I Will Not Go the F**k to Sleep (Special Edition)", this humorous fictional essay is a tiny attempt to start a revolution in historical and biographical writing by giving due recognition to the First Penis of the United States and to the role of peckers in history, and also by providing a tiny model biography of a pecker. (As in most of the author's other books, a discerning reader may discover a few serious issues mingling with the frivolous.)

This is meant to be a gift book for Valentine's Day or a birthday, or for any occasion when you wish to make your recipient laugh.

Excerpts:
Disclaimer: This is a work of humour, parody, and boyish silliness based on a few essential and eternal truths in men's lives; hence, nothing on any page of this book is to be taken literally as fact.

According to one website, whenever women are not talking about their vaginas, they are talking about men's penises.

Humorous Essay/Fiction, 4500 words (around 14 pages)

By the author of:
THE REVISED KAMA SUTRA: A NOVEL "Very funny"--Kurt Vonnegut

I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP (four 5-star reviews on Amazon)

THE WHOLE WORLD IN HIS PANTS

MASSAGE NO BOOM BOOM

WHAT WE ALL NEED (in which a shorter, different version of this fictional essay was originally published)

TELL YOUR SHEEP TO GO THE BLEEP TO SLEEP (to be published shortly)

MAU-MAUING THE CHAKRAS OF THE BAKRAS

LINGAM MASSAGE: A SAFE SEX, ANTI-WAR, AND ECONOMIC RECOVERY TOOL
and 7 other books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you, Anne.

I had forgotten to insert the image link. It's there now. As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words, and this picture is worth at least 1,500 . . . so that makes this a 6000 word book!

Once again, it's free, today for sure, tomorrow maybe.

_ sorry. . . .I edited out that image as it's not family friendly)_


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

It's bigger, better now, and PLEASE IF NOTHING ELSE read the review by Mark Ledbetter--it's the kind of review that keeps you from losing faith in the human species.

FREE TODAY AGAIN, and maybe tomorrow.

Happy reading.
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A nicer book now, with a surprisingly nice cover.

a great gift, I think. try it. 99 cents.

I'd like to have an opinion on the new cover. 

In light of social changes, the pecker is an endangered bird.

If you want a lot more humor for your money, I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP, and TELL YOUR SHEEP TO GO THE BLEEP TO SLEEP are possibly better choices.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

FREE TODAY. AND IF THERE ARE ENOUGH DOWNLOADS, MAYBE TOMORROW TOO.

At the moment, #2 in Humor Essays.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Now $1.49


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Holi. And Happy laughter to all the rest of you.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,
The book is FREE today, and it's the last free day for it.
Enjoy.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Even if it is April 2, or April 3--this not-so-short history of not-so-short peckers will make your recipient laugh, whether or not he/she be an egghead, provided they have a sense of humor.

A few of my other books under the R.J. Prabhu name would also make great April Fool's gifts--even if delivered all through April. After all, a fool and his folly are not easily parted, not in the course of one day anyway.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Now reduced to $1.99. Briefly.
Humor, biology, and the odd behavior of the biggest curse of mankind: the male member.
Along with the historical and philosophical consequences and corrections required.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Free today!
The Root cause of man's problems: peckers.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Free today, and with an improved cover!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Free again, just for today. The Mothers Day Special Edition. 

Also, please read my blog post:

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/2438658-mothers-day-gift-books


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

short, laugh-out-loud book.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Monday Morning: but all it will take you to read this Short History of Peckers and have a laugh and give a jolt to your mojo is ten minutes. 

By Benny Profane, author of the weightier "I Will Not Go the F**k to Sleep (Special Edition)".


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Laughing increases your life span . . . innumerable studies have proven that laughter, along with wine, and regular exercise and sex, improve your life span.

A Short History of Peckers gives you two of these four elements . . . (hint: not the wine or the exercise).

Wishing you a long life.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Please vote for the cover you prefer:

The Amazon one, or the one on Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Short-History-of-Peckers/book-zPVQvZ3BrkqmC_RWuU9D2Q/page1.html?s=82vu2M-G2Uyib2cSGhzr6g&r=1

Thanks!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Silliness . . . quirky, a gift.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

In praise of the much (self-) abused PECKER . . .


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Peckers . . . is back up and running.
If running is the right word.


----------

